# '0? Diamondback Sherman+ '04 Haro Backtrail+ '08 Hardrock=??????



## xbrinelax2011 (Dec 13, 2009)

Alright so I just bought a new Diamondback Sherman frame on Ebay for $55 shipped (steal!!!). Sitting in my garage, I have an '08 Hardrock and an '04 Haro Backtrail. I am trying to combine these all into one urban/DJ bike on the Sherman frame. I would like to use the fork, bars, brakes, front wheel, and, if possible, back wheel from the Hardrock. How would you all recommend going about building this frankenbike? what parts from which bikes?

Both the Hardrock and the Backtrail are 100% stock. I also have a super old Trek MT200 or something that I can use parts off of if need be.

Thanks


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Isn't the dback Sherman a (cheaply made) BMX frame? If so, the rear wheel will not fit. First of all... 26" wheels on the Hardrock... second of all... rear hub spacing on the HR is 135. Hub spacing on most BMX bikes is 110.

Neither disc brakes nor v-brakes will work on that frame since it is probably for 990 or u-brake mounts. 

A 26 inch fork (much less a suspension fork) is way too long for a BMX bike. It will jack up the angles, raise the bottom bracket height, and make it ride like crap in general.

Cranks, bottom bracket, and seatpost from the HR will not fit either. The bars from the HR will not fit a BMX stem. On top of that, it will be way too low if you're using a BMX fork.

The Haro is probably a better frame. 55 dollars is not really a good deal.

So you have an Enduro huh? Funny... in your last threads you said you were going to get a Heckler INSTEAD of an Enduro...


----------



## PimpinD (May 29, 2008)

XSL - whats your avatar of??


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Some floosie named Ashley holding her bewbs with some Shadow Conspiracy gloves.


----------



## PimpinD (May 29, 2008)

she a model or a girl you know? i get half a half cubby everytime i read a post by you just from her pic haha


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Model. And WAY too much info.

Though I suppose I can put a girl I know for the entertainment of those that frequent this forum.


----------



## PimpinD (May 29, 2008)

more pics of her? haha


----------



## xbrinelax2011 (Dec 13, 2009)

Easy there guys. Don't get off topic


----------



## xbrinelax2011 (Dec 13, 2009)

> So you have an Enduro huh? Funny... in your last threads you said you were going to get a Heckler INSTEAD of an Enduro..


Hence not buying another


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Yeah. I'm sure. *SARCASM*

Pics. Of your bike and your screen name on a piece of paper near it.


----------



## xbrinelax2011 (Dec 13, 2009)

> Yeah. I'm sure. *SARCASM*
> 
> Pics. Of your bike and your screen name on a piece of paper near it.


I'll be able to do that in like 4 days because I'm on vacation right now


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

xbrinelax2011 said:


> Alright so I just bought a new Diamondback Sherman frame on Ebay for $55 shipped (steal!!!). Sitting in my garage, I have an '08 Hardrock and an '04 Haro Backtrail. I am trying to combine these all into one urban/DJ bike on the Sherman frame. I would like to use the fork, bars, brakes, front wheel, and, if possible, back wheel from the Hardrock. How would you all recommend going about building this frankenbike? what parts from which bikes?
> 
> Both the Hardrock and the Backtrail are 100% stock. I also have a super old Trek MT200 or something that I can use parts off of if need be.
> 
> Thanks


a diamond back sherman is a 20" wheel bmx bike. bmx bikes are already made for "urban" and "dirt jumping"--so what are you talking about !?

http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/diamondback/15396


----------



## xbrinelax2011 (Dec 13, 2009)

> a diamond back sherman is a 20" wheel bmx bike. bmx bikes are already made for "urban" and "dirt jumping"--so what are you talking about !?


I was thinking of more of an "mtbmx" bike, if you will


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

xbrinelax2011 said:


> I was thinking of more of an "mtbmx" bike, if you will


Union Stree Molly Maguire 24" = mtbmx bike
the frame is specifically made to allow for the added height of a suspension fork (i.e. "suspension corrected"). otherwise, it's a bmx bike. 990 brakes. dropouts you can run pegs on etc.


----------



## xbrinelax2011 (Dec 13, 2009)

> Union Stree Molly Maguire 24" = mtbmx bike
> the frame is specifically made to allow for the added height of a suspension fork (i.e. "suspension corrected"). otherwise, it's a bmx bike. 990 brakes. dropouts you can run pegs on etc.


that's pretty much what I was thinking of. Would it be possible to do that with my sherman?


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

If XSL is right, then no, you most definately cannot build a 26" DJ bike out of a 20" BMX frame dude....or am I reading something wrong. None of your parts will work on that bike.

You should have just bought a used P frame, or STP frame.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

xbrinelax2011 said:


> that's pretty much what I was thinking of. Would it be possible to do that with my sherman?


No.

Perhaps you should re-read his post and mine.

The USB Molly is designed around 24 inch wheels and a suspension fork.

The Sherman is a 20 inch BMX bike. It is designed around a rigid BMX fork. Adding a suspension fork for 26" wheels will make the front end much taller, much slacker, slack out the seat tube angle, as well as raise the BB height. Obviously a 26" wheel is not going to fit in the rear end. Let's apply a little common sense. And of course there is the issue that the rear end on each frame is a different width... something that you should have been able to realize for yourself.

The bottom bracket on the Sherman is not a euro threaded like it is on the HR... will not work. The bottom bracket SHELL on the BMX frame is much larger than that of the HR. You should have been able to tell this as well.

In fact, from a visual inspection, you should have been able to deduce (on your own) that the majority of parts would not transfer over.

Specialized uses something like a 30.9 seatpost... I can guarantee the BMX frame will be smaller.

Also, I don't appreciate the PMs you sent me:



> dude wtf you don't have to be a dousche I'm not making you answer my threads.


Perhaps you should think things through on your own. Perhaps you should not lie about bikes that you do not own. Perhaps you should work on your spelling, capitalization, and punctuation.

You asked for help, I offered it. When I corrected you in your other thread, you got all offended and tried to say that's what you meant. Sorry, 1 3/8 IS another headset size... and it is NOT the same as 1 1/8... and there is a whole key between 1 and 3 on the keyboard. On top of that, that is information that could have been easily found had you searched. This thread could have been avoided entirely if you had thought about it a little bit.

And the spam about selling your frame in both your other threads is against posting guidelines. It went something like: "I might sell you my Hardrock and some random stuff, but I might want to keep it."

Grow up. Grow some thicker skin. Use your head.


----------



## PimpinD (May 29, 2008)

XSL_Will usually knows what he is talking about, and help me with some of my issues while building up my stp (which is done btw).... pics in that thread.

Did you really think your parts from a mtb would work on a bmx?


----------



## xbrinelax2011 (Dec 13, 2009)

> Did you really think your parts from a mtb would work on a bmx?


I didn't know, which is why I asked. And XSL_Will will you do me a favor and not reply to my threads anymore? Thanks.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Nope. It is in my right to post where I want.

If you can't take the heat, get out of the kitchen. Might I recommend that you move on to pinkbike? That may be a more suitable forum for somebody like you.


----------



## xbrinelax2011 (Dec 13, 2009)

Alright whatever, I was just asking a favor. Oh and about the whole lying about bikes I have thing, I'll get that picture in this thread by the end of the week.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Now you supposedly have a new Santa Cruz? Wow... you sure save up quickly for a high school kid that has no job but has an income...

And unless you're looking at the carbon Enduros... they are not even 4000 dollars... and if you were looking at the carbon models... that sure is expensive for a high school kid with no job... Then again, so is a new Heckler... Makes me hate to wonder what you drive.


----------



## xbrinelax2011 (Dec 13, 2009)

Does it say in my list I have a Heckler? No, No it does not. I am going to buy the Heckler this spring, provided all goes right. And the income I speak of is my allowance. I bought that Enduro at the beginning of the summer of '08. And just so you know, I drive a volvo S60.


----------



## xbrinelax2011 (Dec 13, 2009)

And now that I have the information I need, I'll be unsubscribing from this thread, and both the others. I've had enough of you XSL_WiLL. Remember, when celebrating your "win", that online fighting is like the special Olympics, even if you win, you're still retarded


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Sure, whatever helps you sleep better at night. I'm not the one asking dumb questions.

Your profile lists a Heckler under "Bike Setup:" This is typically a section to share the specs of bikes that you own. You also have your HR listed. Way to fail. You're not impressing anybody by lying about a bike that you do not have.


----------

